# Capt. Gary Nicholls (CaptG)....An Officer and a Gentleman



## wizard (Jul 3, 2014)

Over the past several years,  I have purchased blanks from
Gary. I love Gary's blanks! I usually make the larger pens with his blanks for  auctions at charity events or gals benefiting kids....and make his  Mickey and Minnie Mouse watch blanks   as gifts for brave little guys and  girls that I feel privileged to treat. So...as many as I have made.... I have given them all away....
So, for my birthday this year,  I decided to treat myself to one of Gary's magical blanks and sent him an order...

*What I got back in return was: 

1. A PM *: 

_*"There will be no charge for this.   You have no say in this one.   Your  generosity giving these to others and promoting happiness needs to be  rewarded.   I believe in karma.    "

Sincerely,
Capt. Gary Nicholls*_
*
2. A package with not one but three sets of blanks for the Emperor, Jr. Emperor and Wall Street II  as well as of the  Wall Street II **components that matched the blank perfectly.*


Gary...I don't know what to say except THANK YOU!!!!!
You are truly awesome....an officer and a gentleman.

Regards,
Doc


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 3, 2014)

ASTOUNDING WORK! Between the two of you, you both are acceptional artists with hearts larger than life!


----------



## eranox (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow! That warmed my heart.  Wonderful work, by the way!  Those are exquisite.


----------



## Sandsini (Jul 3, 2014)

Sort of choked me up a little...

I am going to have to put Gary on my list of vendors. Thanks for passing this along and, of course, for the work you do.


----------



## mark james (Jul 3, 2014)

A wonderful collaboration from two wonderful artists!

You both are to be praised for your kindness.


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 3, 2014)

Beautiful gift...Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## BeSquare (Jul 3, 2014)

Hats off to both of you, the blanks are great, the pens are amazing, and both of your generosity should be commended!

- Rich


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 3, 2014)

Now that's two great people and a whole lot of nice pens.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 3, 2014)

Interesting pens but 2 things.

1) what's with the cloudy resin?

2) is that defects on the caps that I see?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 3, 2014)

*cloudy resin?*

Ed- are you referring to this?


----------



## edstreet (Jul 3, 2014)

It's more predominate in the first pen but there is some in that one as well.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 3, 2014)

edstreet said:


> It's more predominate in the first pen but there is some in that one as well.


 

are these specific spots? im just trying to see what you are talking about. The only besides where the arrows point to, is the lower barrel that looks like there too much exposure


----------



## edstreet (Jul 3, 2014)

First pen about 10 areas stands out to me on the cap, 4 areas on the body.  the last pen it's about 5 areas.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 3, 2014)

it can be difficult sometimes to identify flaws in a picture. hard to tell if the picture is playing tricks on our eyes!!:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 3, 2014)

If you look hard enough, I suppose you can still see dark clouds on the sunniest day!


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 3, 2014)

Outstanding pens!  Wonderful gifts!


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 3, 2014)

Kudoes to you both!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jul 3, 2014)

seamus7227 said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > It's more predominate in the first pen but there is some in that one as well.
> ...


 
Looking at the picture I can see reflections of a darker area in the surrounding environment, a testament to the polish on the pen.


----------



## OZturner (Jul 3, 2014)

Doc, and CaptG, 
Congratulations on your Outstanding Collaboration,
The Pens, and Blanks are Magnificent.
 
They are only over shadowed, by your Loving and Generous Natures.
 
It is wonderful to be associated with, and to witness such people, whose Caring and Generosity, is constantly and unselfishly given.
 
You are Beautiful People, and an Outstanding Example for others to Emulate.
 
Sincerely,
Brian.


----------



## wizard (Jul 3, 2014)

edstreet said:


> First pen about 10 areas stands out to me on the cap, 4 areas on the body.  the last pen it's about 5 areas.



Yep... Ed..that's so cool... You can count... What's even cooler is when you rotate the pen counterclockwise by 5 degrees radian or greater the pen the cloudy part disappears and shiny missing portion of the very nicely imbedded and clearly cast metal artifact just pops right up !!!! Amazing!!!!  Hmm...something vaguely familiar about that concept from a high school physics class I might have taken.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 3, 2014)

wizard said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > First pen about 10 areas stands out to me on the cap, 4 areas on the body.  the last pen it's about 5 areas.
> ...



How about the casting defects?


----------



## avbill (Jul 3, 2014)

the discoloration  of the shiny gears is do bc of the light reflection of the light and what angle  to the surface its hits.   high school physics!


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jul 3, 2014)

Wizard beautiful pens and the generosity that you have for kids is amazing, what a breathe of fresh air.... Well deserved treat for yourself. Capt G those are amazing blanks!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 4, 2014)

avbill said:


> the discoloration  of the shiny gears is do bc of the light reflection of the light and what angle  to the surface its hits.   high school physics!



this was kind of what i was thinking might have been the case as well. So difficult to really tell just from the pictures


----------



## Odysseos (Jul 4, 2014)

Great job! These pens are really stunning.


----------



## Ambidex (Jul 4, 2014)

You are both truly class individuals.


----------



## ossaguy (Jul 4, 2014)

Those pens take your breath away....Wow!

That's such a nice,heartwarming story also.

Congrats to both of you,well done!



Steve


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jul 4, 2014)

Those are amazing, and a true testament to the generosity of some of the people in this community. Thank you both for having a story like this to share and sharing it!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 4, 2014)

What a wonderful gesture. Thanks for sharing this with us Doc. I vote they go on the front page!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jul 4, 2014)

There are so many great people on this site that pay it forward!!!  Both Capt' G and Doc you guys are wonderful.  Keep up the good work.  Karma knows all.


----------



## Janster (Jul 4, 2014)

...you two Gentlemen are WONDERFUL in my book! The only thing more beautiful than the pen is your over the top gesture towards mankind! May you both, and the recipients all be Blessed. Thanks guys!


----------



## ottotroll (Jul 4, 2014)

Hmmm, I sure hope no-one copies those blemishes!


Lol... lighten up, Francis!


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 5, 2014)

ottotroll said:


> Hmmm, I sure hope no-one copies those blemishes!
> 
> 
> Lol... lighten up, Francis!


 
Lol!


----------



## elkhorn (Jul 5, 2014)

Gentlemen, my hat is off to both of you, both for your kindness and generosity. This is what IAP is about.  Fantastic people doing great things for others.  Wouldn't it be nice if our society could take a lesson from you both?


----------



## Russknan (Jul 5, 2014)

Inspirational! Both you two, and the pens. Russ


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow Doc, those are really fantastic pen. You sure did CaptG proud with those great blanks you blessed you with.


----------

